# "A Touch of Grace" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Mar 25, 2018)

The votes were pretty evenly distributed amongst the entries this month, yet one poet emerges victorious, and not in the dreaded tie which is wonderful given our winner, sorry sas, I just hadda, lol. If your palms are sore, kindly show yourself the door because it's time for us to celebrate our winner by slamming our hands together. All hail *sas* for her stunning victorious entry, T*he red wheelbarrow**...*

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate as well as the distinct honor of selecting our next prompt, sas will also receive a gratis one month FoWF subscription.



Way to go lady! Super well done and a wonderful example of what we should all be striving for. Kudos and thank you for sharing such sound work.


----------



## Pelwrath (Mar 25, 2018)

Congrats SAS on a beautiful poem and victory in the Challenge.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 25, 2018)

Very nice sas, congratulations!!


----------



## andrewclunn (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice job sas.  I voted for you.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 25, 2018)

Well done, sas, congratulations!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 26, 2018)

Congratulations, sas.... I hate to say "I told you so".... but.. I did... sooo....  just remember that I am right... sometimes... not often... but sometimes... your poem had power, it was eloquent and your poetic prowess shines...


----------



## sas (Mar 26, 2018)

LOL on solo spot. I am surprised.

I never thought much of William Carlos Williams’ poem, The Red Wheelbarrow. Much has been written about that tiny poem. I’ve read interpretations, but to me that red wheelbarrow was really just abandoned to rust. If in college, I would have liked to write a paper to that effect. So, thanks for giving me a place to put that interpretation. Smiles. I miss college papers. Odd, I know. 

I leave to ski Colorado Thursday for ten days. I started a poem over the weekend, so as I’ll have little time to write in April, you guys will get stuck with it’s topic. 

I don’t have any readers for my poetry, so it’s nice to know a few read it; nice to have it liked. Best. Sas

.


----------



## ned (Mar 26, 2018)

well done Sas - a unique twist on a classic...


----------



## midnightpoet (Mar 26, 2018)

Congrats, sas, an interesting poem.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 28, 2018)

Yay! Well done, sas!


----------

